# Stolen Wharram Tangaroa 35ft



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stolen Wharram Tangaroa recovered. In terrible condition with all equipment stolen. Never left Miami Marine Stadium, left ransacked and abandoned by delivery captain Robert Edinger.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this, ricky. What the hell happened?


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Would like to hear the full story, or the owners part of the story


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad to hear that you found your boat. Not so glad to hear about it's current condition. What is next?

For those of you with short attention spans: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/introduce-yourself/60872-stolen-wharram-tangaroa-35ft.html


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow. Time to find Mr. Edinger.


----------

